# Wrestling-over-the-top-rope-Battle-Royal Thread 2



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

The old thread was super long, so we're making a new one.

*Rules:*
Each poster throws out a wrestler and the takes him or her out of the list.

*The winners of the Wrestling-over-the-top-rope-Battle-Royal Thread:*

First Winner = Carlito

Second Winner = Edge

Third Winner = John Morrison

Fourth Winner = Gregory Helms

Fifth Winner = William Regal

Sixth Winner = Santino Marella

Seventh Winner = Jimmy Wang Yang

Eighth Winner = Matt Hardy

Ninth Winner = Finlay

Tenth Winner = Shawn Michaels

Eleventh Winner = Edge (2)

Twelfth Winner = Jamie Noble

Thirteenth Winner = Finlay (2)

Fourteenth Winner = The Rock

Fifteenth Winner = Shawn Michaels (2)

Sixteenth Winner = Mick Foley

Seventeenth Winner = Mr. McMahon

Eighteenth Winner = D-Von Dudley

Nineteenth Winner = Kofi Kingston

Twentieth Winner: Ric Flair

Twenty first Winner: The Brian Kendrick

Twenty second Winner: Mark Henry

Twenty third Winner: Elijah Burke

Twenty fourth Winner: Carlito (2)

*Wrestler List:*

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

The coach is gone.

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder


----------



## E.. (Aug 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder 

Jim Ross pushes Michael Cole out of the ring.


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder 

Jeff Hardy out.


----------



## Dagax (Dec 15, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder 



John Cena is eliminated


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Val Venis gets big booted out by Kevin Nash


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

HHH is out


----------



## E.. (Aug 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Drew McIntyre is eliminated.


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

The Undertaker is out.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Hornswoggle dropkicks Hardcore Holly out


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

CM Punk out.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Zack Ryder is gone by Umaga


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Trevor Murdoch is gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Matt Hardy gone


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Styles out.


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Vickie Guerrero is out.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Carlito has been eliminated!


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Victoria


Regal is out.


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Victoria

Matt Striker is out


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Victoria

Gregory Helms dropkicks Kaz out of the ring


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Victoria

Tommy Dreamer is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Victoria

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is eliminated!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Victoria

The Miz is out


----------



## PrinceofPunk44 (Nov 1, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Shannon Moore eliminates everone else


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Shannon Moore is eliminated


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Victoria is gone. No hos allowed.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga

Rory McAllister is out


----------



## E.. (Aug 30, 2006)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga

Chuck Palumbo is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga

Funaki is out


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Khali gets eliminated.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

DH Smith kicks Jesse to the outside


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Christian Cage was never eliminated what happen?


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Flanny messed it up, it fixed now 

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga

Jimmy Wang Yang is out


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga

Scott hall is gone.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga

Stevie Richards is out


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga


Theodore long is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga

Robbie McAllister is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga

Shawn Michaels is eliminated!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga

Kevin Thorn is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson


Umaga is eliminated!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson

John Morrison is out


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson

Kelly Kelly spin-kicks Dave Taylor out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson

Gail Kim is gone


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson

Jay Lethal clohtheslines Super Crazy out


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson

Boogeyman slips on some worms and goes over the top rope.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Torrie Wilson

Trish Stratus flashes her boobs to Tony Chimel, who dies. Stone Cold tries to eliminate him, but he can't. So, Funaki throws out Chimel instead.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Torrie Wilson

Charlie Haas is out


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Torrie Wilson

Torrie Wilson makes out with Mike Knox, and he falls to the outside


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Todd Grisham
Torrie Wilson

Samoa Joe is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Todd Grisham


*Torrie Wilson* is eliminated!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Todd Grisham

Brian Kendrick is out


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Stone Cold
Tazz
Todd Grisham

Sonjay Dud, errr Dutt gets big booted out by Snitsky


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Stone Cold
Tazz
Todd Grisham

Paul London is out


----------



## slyman2003 (Oct 4, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Stone Cold
Tazz

Grisham out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Stone Cold

Tazz is eliminated!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Stone Cold

JBL and his man boobs get Unpettiered over the top rope by Christan


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky

Stone Cold is eliminated!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky

Balls Mahoney hits a Balls Buster on Awesome Kong, then eliminates her


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin


*Snitsky* is eliminated!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin

Lance Cade hits a lariat on Cody Rhodes to knock him over the top rope and to the outside


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin

Hornswoggle is out


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shelton Benjamin

Cherry gets dropkicked out by Christan Cage


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener

*"The Gold Standard" Shelton Benjamin* is eliminated!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener

Just for that, Shelton Benjamin comes back and throws out Kane


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

_:shocked:You eliminated Kane? 

*puts on a Michael Cole voice* "I don't think we have EVER seen Kane be eliminated from the Royal Rumble before!"

Anyway..._

Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Justin Roberts
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener

*Alex Shelley* is eliminated!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener

Kelly Kelly flashes to Justin Roberts and he dies and falls to the outside


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella


*"Big Poppa Pump" Scott Steiner* is eeeeeeeeliminated!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella

Colin Delaney headbutts Armando Estrada to the outside, then SSPs him through the announce table


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella

Jim Ross eliminates Mr. McMahon for firing him on National TV back in 2005.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella

Kevin Nash tears his quads and gets thrown out by Santino


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair


*Santino Marella* is eeeeeliminated!


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair


Melina throws out Lena Yada


----------



## slyman2003 (Oct 4, 2004)

Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Beth Phoenix is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Jillian thrown out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Chris Jericho is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Balls Mahoney
Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair


*Ashley* is eeeeeliminated!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Balls Mahoney is out


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Ric Flair chops Melina over the top-rope


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Chavo Guerrero is out


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Randy Orton RKOs Nunzio, then throws him out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Kurt Angle is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair


*Mickie James* is eeeeeeliminated!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Kenny Dykstra is out


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Candice clotheslines Big Daddy V to the outside


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Christin Cage is out


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Edge is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

*Michelle McCool* is eeeeeliminated!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Curt Hawkins hits a DDT on Festus, then throws him out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Domino is out


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Lillian Garcia backdrops Maria over the top rope and to the floor


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Finlay
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Gregory Helms is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Finlay
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair


*Maryse* is eliminated.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Finlay is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Joey Styles
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair



*Lillian Garcia* is out.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Layla
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Lance Cade lariats Joey Styles to the outside


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Christin Cage
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

*Layla* is out.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Cherry
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Deuce is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jim Ross
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair


*Cherry* is out!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Jerry Lawler is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Kelly Kelly
Lance Cade
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair



*Candice* is eliminated.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Kelly Kelly
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Lance Cade is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
Chris Harris
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

*Kelly Kelly* has been eliminated.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Batista
Bobby Lashley
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Chris Harris is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Mark Henry
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair



*Bobby Lashley* is eliminated!


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Batista
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

Henry is out lawl


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Batista
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair

DH Smith powerslams James Storm to the outside


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair



*Rey Mysterio* is eliminated!


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Batista
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair

sEE Yeah Elijah!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Batista
CM Punk
DH Smith
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair



*Curt Hawkins* is eliminated!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

CM Punk
DH Smith
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair

Bye Bye Batista.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

CM Punk
DH Smith
Jay Lethal
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair

Jamie Noble gone


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

CM Punk
DH Smith
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair

Randy Orton RKOs Jay Lethal and throws him out


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

CM Punk
DH Smith
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter
Ric Flair

Bye orton


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

CM Punk
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter
Ric Flair

DH Smith is out


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

CM Punk
Jim Ross
Montel Vontavious Porter


Flair is out.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

CM Punk
Montel Vontavious Porter

Jim Ross is out


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

Montel Vontavious Porter

MVP has won!! MVP BOOMBAYAY MVP BOOMBAYAY!

Man that was a tough decision.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

27leo27 said:


> CM Punk
> Montel Vontavious Porter
> 
> Jim Ross is out


DAMN YOU FOR ELIMINATING JIM ROSS!!!


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

Joey Styles > Jim Ross IMO


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

lol I wanted MVP to win  maybe JR can win next time lol

*fix*
JR > Joey Styles

First Winner = Carlito

Second Winner = Edge

Third Winner = John Morrison

Fourth Winner = Gregory Helms

Fifth Winner = William Regal

Sixth Winner = Santino Marella

Seventh Winner = Jimmy Wang Yang

Eighth Winner = Matt Hardy

Ninth Winner = Finlay

Tenth Winner = Shawn Michaels

Eleventh Winner = Edge (2)

Twelfth Winner = Jamie Noble

Thirteenth Winner = Finlay (2)

Fourteenth Winner = The Rock

Fifteenth Winner = Shawn Michaels (2)

Sixteenth Winner = Mick Foley

Seventeenth Winner = Mr. McMahon

Eighteenth Winner = D-Von Dudley

Nineteenth Winner = Kofi Kingston

Twentieth Winner: Ric Flair

Twenty first Winner: The Brian Kendrick

Twenty second Winner: Mark Henry

Twenty third Winner: Elijah Burke

Twenty fourth Winner: Carlito (2)

Twenty fifth Winner: MVP

Wrestler List:

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

Gordon Solie > All, He needs to be in the next battle royal and win it. Who makes the new ones?


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Jim ross is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

I have put in on page 12 so you can put him in if you want


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Ashley is out


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

HBk is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Balls Mahoney is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal



*Zack Ryder* is eliminated!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Stevie Richards is out


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Shannon Moore hits the floor


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Brian Kendrick is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal



The Undertaker eliminates BOTH *Chris Harris* AND *James Storm* with a double clothesline!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Scott Steiner is out.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal


*Vickie Guerrero* is eliminated!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Nunzio is out


----------



## slyman2003 (Oct 4, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
William Regal

Victoria out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
William Regal


_The IWC goes nuts as love him/hate him guy *CM Punk* is eliminated!


_


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
William Regal

Tommy Dreamer is out


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
William Regal

Armando Estrada is out.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis



*William Regal* is out.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis

Michael Cole is gone


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis



*Torrie Wilson* has been eliminated!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis

John Morrison spin kicks John Cena out of the ring


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis



*BOTH The Highlanders* are eliminated by The Great Khali!


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis

Jerry Lawler is gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

sorry for the double post but please keep this thread going


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis

*Batista* is eliminated by Elijah Burke.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis

Michelle McCool is gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis

Jimmy Wang Yang is gone


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker



Val Venis is eliminated.


----------



## Jack Flash (Feb 1, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

The Great Khali is eliminated after 8 wrestlers team up and dump him over the top rope!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is eliminated


----------



## Jack Flash (Feb 1, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Tony Chimel is eliminated


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Todd Grisham
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Theodore Long gets pedigreed by Triple H and therefore eliminated!


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Todd Grisham
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Snitsky is gone


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Todd Grisham
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Mark Henry is eliminated


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Todd Grisham is gone


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Lillian Garcia is eliminated


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker


Trevor Murdoch is out.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Boogeyman is eliminated


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Maryse is gone


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Lena Yada is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
The Miz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Super Crazy is out


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker



The Miz is out.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Mike Knox is out


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker

Awesome Kong is Eliminated.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Triple H is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Lance Cade is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Samoa Joe is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Rey Mysterio is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Kevin Nash is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Justin Roberts is eliminated.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Kaz is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Scott Hall is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Matt Hardy is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Big Daddy V is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Stone Cold is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Cherry is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker

Jeff Hardy is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Undertaker

Umaga is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Undertaker

Matt Striker is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Undertaker

Mr McMahon is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Undertaker

Kenny Dykstra is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Undertaker

Drew McIntyre is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Undertaker

Paul London is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Undertaker

Sonjay Dutt is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Undertaker

Domino is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Undertaker

Joey Styles is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Undertaker

Kevin Thorn is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Undertaker

Candice is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Undertaker

Deuce is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Tazz is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Jesse is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Kelly Kelly is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Jamie Noble is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Kane throws out Hornswoggle


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker


Layla is out.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Ric Flair is out


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Cody Rhodes is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Gail Kim is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

John Morrison is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Dave Taylor is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Gregory Helms is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Carlito is eliminated


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker


*Jillian* is out.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

*Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

AJ out!*


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker


*Melina* is eliminated.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Randy Orton is eliminated.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Curt Hawkins is gone


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Mickie JAmes is eliminated


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Festus is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Maria
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Charlie Haas is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Maria is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Beth Phoenix is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Alex Shelley
Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
DH Smith
Edge
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Elijah Burke is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
DH Smith
Edge
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Chris Jericho is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Alex Shelley
Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
Edge
Finlay
Funaki
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

DH Smith is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
Edge
Finlay
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Funaki is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
Edge
Finlay
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Undertaker

Alex Shelley is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
Edge
Finlay
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

Undertaker is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Edge
Finlay
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

Chuck Palumbo is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Edge
Finlay
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

Hardcore Holly is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Edge
Finlay
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

Jay Lethal is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Finlay
JBL
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

Edge is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Finlay
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

JBL is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Bobby Lashley
Chavo Guerrero
Finlay
Kane
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

Kurt Angle is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Bobby Lashley
Finlay
Kane
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

Chavo Guerrero is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Bobby Lashley
Kane
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

Finlay is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Bobby Lashley
Kane
Montel Vontavious Porter
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

Mr Kennedy is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Bobby Lashley
Kane
Montel Vontavious Porter
Shelton Benjamin

Santino Marella is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Bobby Lashley
Kane
Montel Vontavious Porter

Shelton Benjamin is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Bobby Lashley
Montel Vontavious Porter

Kane is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Montel Vontavious Porter

Bobby Lashley is eliminated

And your winner is...

MVP!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

The highest player in SD history wins


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

:hb


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Balls Mahoney is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

LOL AGAIN? Might as well make another one with new superstars ie from attitude era etc.

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Domino is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Val Venis is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

MVP is eliminated!


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

WHY is Christian Cage always left out of these I put him in there?


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Christian Cage 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Chris Jericho is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Christian Cage 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Zack Ryder is gone


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Christian Cage 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Dave Taylor is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Christian Cage 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

The Miz is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Christian Cage 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Ashley is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Christian Cage 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Mike Knox is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Christian Cage 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Scott Stiener is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Christian Cage 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Vickie Guerrero is gone


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal


Christian Cage is gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Jim Ross is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Torrie Wilson is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Rory McAllister is gone


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal


Todd Grisham is gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Matt Striker is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Trevor Murdoch is out


----------



## Crumbly Hank (Sep 19, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

It takes no less than five men to eliminate the Great Khali


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Tony Chimel is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Michelle McCool is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Tommy Dreamer is out


----------



## LVW (Dec 6, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria


Awesone Kong eliminated by Victoria's shimmy


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Kane throws out Justin Roberts


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Triple H is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Jillian is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Jeff Hardy is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Kaz is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Matt Hardy is out


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Candice is gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Cherry is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

John Cena is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Jesse is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Lance Cade is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Kevin Thorn is gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Bye Mark henry


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris 
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

JBL throws out Hornswoggle


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

AJ Styles chucks out Kenny Dykstra


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Lena Yada is gone


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

After 275 post Michael Cole is gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Shannon Moore is gone


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Santino Marella is Gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Stevie Richards is out


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

*Funaki* jobs his way out of the battle royal.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Robbie McAllister is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Umaga throws out Kelly Kelly


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Batista is out!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Snitsky is out


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

AJ Styles is gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Drew McIntyre is thrown out


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Alex Shelley Eliminated.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Maryse is gone


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Chris Harris chokeslammed by T-Long.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Sonjay Dutt is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Charlie Haas is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Lilian Garcia is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Paul London is out


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

JBL is gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Kevin Nash is gone.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Samoa Joe is out


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Bye Bye Coachman!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Shawn Michaels is out


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Ric Flair is eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Curt Hawkins is out


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Bobby Lashley is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Mr. Kennedy is out


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Tazz is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Cody Rhodes is out


----------



## Undertakerx11 (Apr 15, 2008)

_*Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Deuce
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

No more Edge.*_


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Theodore Long
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Deuce is out!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Undertaker is eliminated! OMG


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Kane is gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Super Crazy is gone!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

RKO! (Randy Knocked Out)


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Maryse is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Maria is out


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
DH Smith
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Stone Cold is gone!


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

DH Smith is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Rey Mysterio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Carlito is out


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Rey Mysterio is eliminated


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

*Nunzio* is out.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Armando Estrada
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Finlay Out!


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Armando Estrada is gone


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

*Mr. McMahon* is out.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Jay Lethal is out!


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

*Umaga* is eliminated.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Brian Kendrick is Out!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jerry Lawler
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Hardcore Holly Is Out!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jerry Lawler
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Bye Bye Jimmy Wang Yang.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jerry Lawler
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Boogeyman Has been Eliminated!


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Jerry Lawler is gone


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Chavo Guerrero
Chuck Palumbo
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

CM Punk is eliminated.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Chavo Guerrero
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Chuck Palumbo is out


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Chavo Guerrero
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Scott Hall is gone


----------



## enteralhellfire (Dec 6, 2006)

big daddy v is drop kicked by joey styles outta the ring


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Beth Phoenix
Chavo Guerrero
Elijah Burke
Festus
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Gregory Helms is out


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

Beth Phoenix
Chavo Guerrero
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Festus is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Beth Phoenix
Chavo Guerrero
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

John Morrison is out


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

Beth Phoenix
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Chavo Guerreo is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Beth Phoenix is out


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
Kurt Angle
Melina
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Layla is eliminated.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
Melina
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin
Theodore Long
Victoria

Kurt Angle is out


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
Melina
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria

Shelton Benjamin eliminates Teddy Long Playa!


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
Melina
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin


Victoria is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin

Melina is out


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
Mickie James
Shelton Benjamin

James Storm is eliminated.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles
Shelton Benjamin

Mickie James is out!


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles

Shelton Benjamin is dropkicked out of the ring by Joey Styles. Oh MY GOD!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Elijah Burke
Jamie Noble
Joey Styles

Burke clotheslines Kim out of the ring.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Elijah Burke
Jamie Noble

Joey Styles is out


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Jamie Noble

Burke is out! Noble Wins!!!!!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Ashley is out


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Out Goes Justin Roberts!!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Zack Ryder is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Kenny Dykstra is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Todd Grisham is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Matt Striker is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Val Venis is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Rory McAllister is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Trevor Murdoch is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Michael Cole is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Tony Chimel is out


----------



## 08004571 (Jan 16, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

The Miz Elimtaed Teddy Long, TGK elimated the Miz and TGK got elimated by Mark Henry Undertaker, Triple H and Batista


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Cherry is gone


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Peace Matt Hardy


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

JR is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Jeff Hardy is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Boogeyman Is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Robbie McAllister is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Vickie Guerrero is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Melina is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Michelle McCool is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Torrie Wilson is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Lena Yada is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Scott Stiener is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Armando Estrada is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Hardcore Holly is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Dave Taylor is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Tommy Dreamer is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Balls Mahoney is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Super Crazy is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Shannon Moore is out


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Mike Knox Is Out!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Stevie Richards is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Snitsky is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Paul London is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Maria is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Nunzio is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Domino Is Out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Jimmy Wang Yang is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Chuck Palumbo is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Lance Cade is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Kaz is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

DH Smith is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Ric Flair is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Kevin Thorn is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Jesse is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Joey Styles is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Scott Hall is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Alex Shelley is out


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Maryse
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Umaga eliminated Triple H.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Maryse is out


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

MVP is out


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

gotta get Jillian outta there


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

CM Punk is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Sonjay Dutt is out


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Bye Samoa Joe


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

John Cena is out


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Deuce is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Mr. Kennedy is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Batista is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

John Morrison is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Curt Hawkins is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Kelly Kelly is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Horny's is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Gregory Helms is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Kevin Nash is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Funaki is out :side: lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How dare you eliminated Kung Fu Naki :cuss: 

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Bobby Lashley is out


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal

Big Daddy V is Out!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Undertaker is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Funaki & Then The Undertaker . Your lucky your a MVP fan :side: 

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Deuce
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Lilian Garcia is out


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Tazz
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

I'm pretty sure I eliminated Deuce 7 posts ago, so I guess he came back to take out Beth Phoenix.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Stone Cold got his ass given to him by Santino.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Candice Is Gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Jamie Noble is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Jay Lethal is out


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

James Storm knocks Braden Walker out of the ring with a package of ground hamburger meat.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Edge is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
James Storm
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Tazz
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Mickie James is gone


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
James Storm
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Tazz out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
James Storm
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Rey Mysterio Is out.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
James Storm
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Mark Henry
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Layla is gone


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
James Storm
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kurt Angle
Mark Henry
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Drew McIntyre is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
James Storm
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mark Henry
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal

Kurt Angle is out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
James Storm
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mark Henry
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

Umaga is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
James Storm
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mark Henry
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

JBL is out


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
James Storm
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

mark henry and awesome kong make babies in the ring! then awesome kong backstabs henry and throws him out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

James Storm Is out


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

someone rang the bell, and festus became retarted again and got thrown out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Jerry Lawler
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

Cody Rhodes Is Eliminated!


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

Victoria low blows Jerry Lawler and throws him over the ropes on to the lap of JR.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

Charlie Haas is thrown out by Shawn Michaels


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Elijah Burke
Finlay
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

Shawn Michaels is out


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Finlay
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

Elijah Burke is gone.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ Styles
Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

Finlay is gone.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

aj styles eliminated!


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

Randy Orton is eliminated.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chris Jericho
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

chavo eliminated!


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Awesome Kong
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chris Jericho
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

Jonathan Coachman had to go to ESPN!


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chris Jericho
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
Victoria
William Regal

cya later kong


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chris Jericho
Kane
Mr. McMahon
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin
William Regal

Gotta get Victoria outta there.


----------



## K 9 (Nov 4, 2008)

Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chris Jericho 
Mr. McMahon
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin 
William Regal

kane is eliminated


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chris Jericho 
Mr. McMahon
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin 

william regal hasta luego


----------



## K 9 (Nov 4, 2008)

Brian Kendrick
Chris Jericho 
Mr. McMahon
Santino Marella
Shelton Benjamin

carlito is eliminated


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian Kendrick
Chris Jericho 
Mr. McMahon
Shelton Benjamin

later marella


----------



## K 9 (Nov 4, 2008)

Brian Kendrick
Chris Jericho 
Shelton Benjamin

mcmahon eliminated


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian Kendrick
Shelton Benjamin

jericho tossed over by benji


----------



## K 9 (Nov 4, 2008)

SHELTON BENJAMIN FOR THE WIN!!!


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Brian Kendrick wins.

Edit - 


First Winner = Carlito

Second Winner = Edge

Third Winner = John Morrison

Fourth Winner = Gregory Helms

Fifth Winner = William Regal

Sixth Winner = Santino Marella

Seventh Winner = Jimmy Wang Yang

Eighth Winner = Matt Hardy

Ninth Winner = Finlay

Tenth Winner = Shawn Michaels

Eleventh Winner = Edge (2)

Twelfth Winner = Jamie Noble

Thirteenth Winner = Finlay (2)

Fourteenth Winner = The Rock

Fifteenth Winner = Shawn Michaels (2)

Sixteenth Winner = Mick Foley

Seventeenth Winner = Mr. McMahon

Eighteenth Winner = D-Von Dudley

Nineteenth Winner = Kofi Kingston

Twentieth Winner: Ric Flair

Twenty first Winner: The Brian Kendrick

Twenty second Winner: Mark Henry

Twenty third Winner: Elijah Burke

Twenty fourth Winner: Carlito (2)

Twenty fifth Winner: MVP

Twenty sixth Winner: Brian Kendrick (2)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

wtf u cant change the winner to brian kendrick, thats bullshit, ur messing up the integrity of the game


Shelton Benjamin is the winner


First Winner = Carlito

Second Winner = Edge

Third Winner = John Morrison

Fourth Winner = Gregory Helms

Fifth Winner = William Regal

Sixth Winner = Santino Marella

Seventh Winner = Jimmy Wang Yang

Eighth Winner = Matt Hardy

Ninth Winner = Finlay

Tenth Winner = Shawn Michaels

Eleventh Winner = Edge (2)

Twelfth Winner = Jamie Noble

Thirteenth Winner = Finlay (2)

Fourteenth Winner = The Rock

Fifteenth Winner = Shawn Michaels (2)

Sixteenth Winner = Mick Foley

Seventeenth Winner = Mr. McMahon

Eighteenth Winner = D-Von Dudley

Nineteenth Winner = Kofi Kingston

Twentieth Winner: Ric Flair

Twenty first Winner: The Brian Kendrick

Twenty second Winner: Mark Henry

Twenty third Winner: Elijah Burke

Twenty fourth Winner: Carlito (2)

Twenty fifth Winner: MVP

Twenty sixth Winner: Shelton Benjamin

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I didn't notice he had posted. It was on the page beforehand.

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Vickie out.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder



*Shelton Benjamin is gone*


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Finlay is gone Why doesnt anyone ever put Christian Cage in this?


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Val Venis is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Gregory Helms is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Jeff Hardy is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Todd Grisham is gone


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder


MVP is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

CM Punk is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Lance Cade is gone


----------



## 08004571 (Jan 16, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
Zack Ryder

Willim Regal-Time to head to the showers mate you have been elimanted by Umaga


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Zack Ryder is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Justin Roberts is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Trevor Murdoch is out


----------



## X-Spot (Nov 15, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Tony Chimel is gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Lena Yada is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Torrie Wilson is out


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz

John Cena is thrown out by Good Ol' JR
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Kaz is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Rory McAllister is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Tommy Dreamer is out


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Chris Harris is gone after six guys pick him up and toss him over. All six are visiably tired afterwards.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Stevie Richards is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Drew McIntyre thrown out


----------



## smf01998 (Jun 12, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Hornswoggle is gone after Khali picks him up with 1 hand and throws him far away


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

AJ Styles eliminated by Nunzio


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria

Nunzio eliminated by Kung Fu Naki


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

Michael Cole dropkicks the Undertaker out, Maven style.


----------



## smf01998 (Jun 12, 2007)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

Stone Cold stunners Snitsky right out of the ring


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

Matt Striker is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

John Morrison is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

Shannon Moore is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
Robbie McAllister
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

Batista is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry forgot to delete Batista from list, if next person could do so, would be useful


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

Robbie McAllister is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

Bye Bye Shawn Michaels


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

The Miz is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

Mark Henry eliminated


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria

Kane is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

HHH is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Chris Jericho is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Ric Flair is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Hardcore Holly
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Charlie Haas is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Hardcore Holly has gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Cody Rhodes is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Festus is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Mike Knox is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Stone Cold has gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Mr. McMahon is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Rey Mysterio is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Scott Stiener is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Alex Shelley is out


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rickey Ortiz
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

*Dave Taylor eliminates himself*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Bye bye Ortiz.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

*Jerry Lawler*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRMANDO ALEJJJJJJJANDRO ESSSSSSSSSSSSTRADDDDDDDA is out


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kofi Kingston
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

*Kevin Nash* is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Kofi Kingston is gone


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Matt Hardy out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

DH Smith out


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Jesse out


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Super Crazy out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Funaki
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Jim Ross out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Ashley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Funaki is out


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Hall
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Ashley is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Scott Hall is out


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Lashley is out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Mr. Kennedy is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Paul London
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Kelly Kelly is thrown out


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Paul London is out


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

The Great Khali is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Lilian Garcia is gone


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Awesome Kong is gone


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 9, 2008)

*Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Sonjay Dutt
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Big Daddy V is out!!!*


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
Jonathan Coachman
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Sonjay Dutt out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Jonathan Coachman
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Joey Styles is gone


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Maryse
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

The Coach is gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Maryse is gone


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Beth Phoenix is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Maria
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Jillian is gone


----------



## Dave Drevello (Dec 31, 2008)

Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Tazz
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Maria is gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Tazz is gone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Boogeyman is gone


----------



## JJ Punk (Dec 26, 2008)

Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Joe isn't going to kill you, because he's outta there.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Haven't been to this thread in ages. Anyway, Michael Cole gets beaten up by Joey Styles and then thrown out.


----------



## Dave Drevello (Dec 31, 2008)

Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga
Victoria

Curt Hawkins is gone because he is nothing with out Zack Ryder! WEE WEE WEE WEE WOO WOO! You Know It!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jimmy Wang Yang
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Victoria is out!


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Jimmy Wang Yang is gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
JBL
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Bye Bye Jay Lethal.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
JBL
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Randy Orton
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Brian Kendrick is gone..


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
JBL
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga


*Randy Orton* is eliminated just to piss the marks off.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Jamie Noble
JBL
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga



Angle flies over the rope after a Santino lariat.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
JBL
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Jamie Noble is gone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Edge
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
JBL
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga


Candice botches a move and is eliminated.:side:


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Candice
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
JBL
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

JBL gave *Edge* the CfH to knock him over the top rope


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
JBL
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Carlito is gone


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
JBL
Kenny Dykstra
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Kevin Thorn is gone after a superkick from James Storm.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Domino
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

"OH MY GOD!" Joey Styles knocks JBL out with a right, then throws him out and through a table


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chuck Palumbo
Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Deuce eliminates Domino


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Layla
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Palumbo gets the Elijah Express off the apron. GTFO.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Out goes Layla


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Cherry
Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Theodore Long
Umaga

Chavo Guerreo is elimanted after being tossed by Umaga.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cherry
Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Theodore Long
Umaga

Melina eliminates Santino


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Cherry
Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
James Storm
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth
Theodore Long

Dykstra elimantes Theodore Long.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Cherry
Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth

There goes James Storm.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
R-Truth

Deuce eliminates Cherry.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Melina
Mickie James
R-Truth

michelle mccool is eliminated


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Jack Swagger
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Thorn
Melina
Mickie James
R-Truth

Kenny Dykstra is elimanted.


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

Deuce
Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Melina
Mickie James
R-Truth

mickie james dropkicks jack swagger out


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Melina
Mickie James
R-Truth


Burke eliminates Deuce.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Melina
Mickie James

James elimantes R-Truth.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Elijah Burke
Gail Kim
Melina


Gail Kim eliminates Mickie James.


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

Elijah Burke
Melina

Melina elminates gail kim


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Melina tosses Elijah out~~!*​


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

HA HA Melina owns................


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne 
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka 
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder


I add some new superstars but back to the game Jesse is thrown out by Kane


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne 
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka 
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Edge eliminates Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne 
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka 
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Robbie McAllister is out!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne 
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka 
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder


Hornswoggle tosses out Big Daddy V with ease...:side:


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne 
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka 
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Val Venis is gone


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne 
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka 
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Lance Cade is gone.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne 
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka 
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Awesome Kong eliminates Alex Shelly.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Cherry Eliminates Awesome Kong


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Sim Snuka eliminates The Undertaker


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Tony Chimel eliminates Scott Hall


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Chavo eliminates HHH


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Maryse Eliminates Melina


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Tony Chimel elimnates Tod Grisham


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Maryse Eliminates Mickie James


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Sim Snuka Eliminates Deuce.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Elijah Burke elimnates Cody Rhodes


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Elijah Burke elimnates Shawn Michaels


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Jim Ross is gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Shelton Benjamin is out.


----------



## The_Gizzame™ (Apr 11, 2007)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder




Jeff Hardy eliminates Edge.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Jeff Hardy is out


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Braden Walker Chris Harris eliminated by James Storm. Sorry about your damn luck!


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Jobber Snitsky is out


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Ashley eliminates Michael Cole.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Tony Chimel Eliminates Vincent Kennedy McMahon!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Chimel takes out Kennedy............................Kennedy!


----------



## The_Gizzame™ (Apr 11, 2007)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Umaga
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder


Umaga gives Trevor Murdoch a samoan spike, as he breaks out in his own version of Johnny cash's ring of fire to Sonjay Dutt for no apparent reason, and the tobacco chewing pug faced brawler is sent over the top rope and to the ground hard.......


Zack Ryder looks on in confusion...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Ryder pretends to join in with a dance but as soon as Umaga turns around he gets thrown over the top.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal


Zack Ryder is gone


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Maryse flashes William Regal, but he gives her some haggus and it knocks her out, he then throws her body over the top rope.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Maria trips out of the ring so shes gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Bye Bye Tazz


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Hornswoggle is out of the ring, never to be seen on my TV again (I wish).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal



Orton RKO's Kelly and tosses her out after sleeping with her prior to the match.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Ric Flair fell over the top rope and broke his hip. Tough luck for The Nature Boy.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Nunzio kicks The Great Khali in the nuts and he falls out of the ring.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Brian Kendrick is gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Armando Estrada has gone.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Stevie Richards is out


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ Styles
Armando Estrada
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Kenny Dykstra gone


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

He's Super, he's Crazy and he's out.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Rory McAllister is out


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Dave Taylor has gone.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Shannon Moore is out


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Chavo Guerrero is gone


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Candice gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Lilian Garcia is gone


----------



## TheRKO! (Oct 16, 2004)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Tony Chimel is gone!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Miz Gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Funaki is gone


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Justin Roberts is gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria
William Regal

Domino is gone


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

William Regal is gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Kevin Thorn is gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Manu
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Jerry Lawler is gone!


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Manu is gone.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Bye Kane.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Mike "Do You Have Any Spare Change" Knox, is out.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

AJ Styles gone.


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Teddy Long gone.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Boogeyman out.


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Samoa Joe taken out by Victoria!


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Mark Henry is gone


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

Balls Mahoney
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Batista is eliminated.


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

Balls Mahoney
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Sonjay Dutt out.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Balls Mahoney
Beth Phoenix
Bobby Lashley
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Cherry
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jillian
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kaz
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lena Yada
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

The Coach is gone.


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Sim Snuka
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Matt Hardy out.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria


Sim Snuka is gone


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Scott Steiner out.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Santino Marella
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Randy Orton RKO's Stone Cold out of the ring


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Rey Mysterio out.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Tommy Dreamer is eliminated.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Paul London
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Torrie Wilson
Victoria

Nunzio is out!


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Paul London
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Torrie Wilson

Victoria is out


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Torrie Wilson

Paul London out.


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Matt Striker
Michelle McCool
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Torrie Wilson

MVP out.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Matt Striker
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Santino Marella
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Torrie Wilson

Michelle McCool gone


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Matt Striker
Randy Orton
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Torrie Wilson

Santino Marella out.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Matt Striker
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz
Torrie Wilson

Bye Randy!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Matt Striker
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz

Torrie Wilson is OUT~!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Miz

School's out, Striker is gone!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The Miz

Ted DiBiase Jr. out Miz wins.


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

Scroll back a page (to page 65) and see how ZanderM failed to copy over 2/3 of the list. Looks like everyone failed to see that happened.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne 
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka 
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Funaki is gone


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Miz is gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Michael Cole is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Cody Rhodes is out


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Mike Knox is gone


----------



## glenny88 (Jul 26, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

James Storm is gone


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Lashley Gone


----------



## glenny88 (Jul 26, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Zack Ryder is gone


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Candice gone.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

CM Punk eliminated.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Kaz is gone


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Tod Grisham gone


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Lena Yada Is Gone


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Jeff Hardy gone.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Nunzio is out.


----------



## glenny88 (Jul 26, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Scott Hall is gone


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Justin Roberts is gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Coach is out.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Vickie Guerrero
Victoria
William Regal

Jamie Noble is gone


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Festus
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Vickie Guerrero is out.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Festus is gone


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Cherry gone.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Rory McAllister is out.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Umaga throws out Ashley


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Torrie Wilson out.


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Chris "Braden Walker" Harris gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Balls Mahoney is gone


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Big Daddy V is told to leave the match and he can come back when he loses weight but he never does so he cant come back and is out.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Kelly Kelly is gone


----------



## Chrisizzle23 (Aug 16, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Dave Taylor is out.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Hornswoggle is out.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria

William Regal is gone


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Manu
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria

Batista gone.


----------



## Chrisizzle23 (Aug 16, 2008)

journeyowns said:


> AJ Styles
> Alex Shelley
> Armando Estrada
> Awesome Kong
> ...


Manu is out of the Legacy, I mean out of the Battle Royal.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria

Matt Striker is gone


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria

Tony Chimel gone.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria

Fuck i was hoping for a Tony Chimel win 

Oh Well i will just elimanate Michelle McCool


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

Val Venis is eliminated by Tazz.


----------



## Chrisizzle23 (Aug 16, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

Armando Estrada is eliminated.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
The Great Khali
Theodore Long
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

Robbie Mcallister is out.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sim Snuka
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

The Great Khali is out.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

Deuce Eliminates Sim Snuka


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

Mr. McMahon is out. He tears both quads when he falls.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

JBL is gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

Trevor Murdoch is out.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

Tazz is out


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

Lance Cade is out.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Triple H
Undertaker
Victoria

Melina kicks out Maryse


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker
Victoria

HHH gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker


Victoria is gone


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker

Stevie Richards is gone.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker

Maria is gone


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker

Domino is out.


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker

Boogeyman gone.


----------



## teampriceless121 (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker

Joey Styles is gone


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Cena
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker

Snitsky out


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker

Cena gone.


----------



## bradley555 (Jan 26, 2009)

Steiner's Gone
AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Awesome Kong
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker

Charlie Haas is out


----------



## lellio21 (Jan 26, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Matt Hardy
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long
Undertaker

Kong is gone


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long

Matt Hardy is out


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.
Theodore Long

Mr. Kennedy is out


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Theodore Long is Elminated


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Paul London
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.


Santino Marella is gone cuz Stone Cold stunned him out of the ring


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Lilian Garcia
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Bye Paul London.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Chuck Palumbo
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Lilian Garcia is gone


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Curt Hawkins
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Chuck Palumbo is gone


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Deuce
DH Smith
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Curt Hawkins is gone


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Drew McIntyre is gone faster than his WWE Career


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Kevin Thorn is gone


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
Jim Ross
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Jimmy Wang Yang is gone.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
Jillian
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Jim Ross is gone


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Jillian is gone.


----------



## Wolf Tiger (Aug 6, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Deuce
DH Smith
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Melina is gone.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Deuce
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
Jerry Lawler
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

DH Smith is gone.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Deuce
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Layla
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Jerry Lawler is Gone


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Deuce
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Layla is gone.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mark Henry
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Deuce eliminated


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Jay Lethal
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Mark Henry gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Elijah Burke
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Jay Lethal is out


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Sonjay Dutt
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Elijah Burke out


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Bye Bye Sonjay.


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Hardcore Holly gone.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Bye Flair.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Brian Kendrick
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Super Crazy gone


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold
Ted DiBiase Jr.

Brian Kendrick gone


----------



## Wolf Tiger (Aug 6, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold

Gail Kim is gone.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kevin Nash
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold

Bye Mickie james


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Carlito
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold

Kevin Nash gone


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold

Carlito is gone


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Finlay
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold

AJ Styles is gone.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin
Stone Cold

Finlay gone


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin


Stone Cold is out


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Alex Shelley
Beth Phoenix
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin


Samoa Joe gone.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

Alex Shelley
Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin

Beth Phoenix is gone by Edge


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
Gregory Helms
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin

Alex Shelley is gone.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Kane
Kurt Angle
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin

Gregory Helms is gone


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Kane
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin

Kurt Angle gone.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

Chavo Guerrero
Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin

Kane is gone


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Montel Vontavious Porter
Randy Orton
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin

Chavo Guerrero is gone.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Randy Orton
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin

Montel Vontavious Porter is kicked out by HBK


----------



## Wolf Tiger (Aug 6, 2007)

Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Shawn Michaels
Shelton Benjamin

Randy Orton is gone via Sweet Chin Music.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Chris Jericho
Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Shelton Benjamin

Shawn Michaels out.


----------



## Wolf Tiger (Aug 6, 2007)

Christian Cage
Edge
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Shelton Benjamin

Y2J is gone.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Edge
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Shelton Benjamin

Christian Cage out.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Edge
John Morrison
Shelton Benjamin

Evan Bourne is gone.


----------



## Wolf Tiger (Aug 6, 2007)

Edge
John Morrison

Shelton Benjamin is gone via Spear.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

John Morrison

Edge is gone. Morrison wins!


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Mickie James


I never seen anyone say Mickie was gone

Edge is out


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

randyorko said:


> Evan Bourne
> John Morrison
> Mickie James
> 
> ...


I did go back a couple pages


----------



## Wolf Tiger (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok but Borne and Edge are gone. 

Mickie is gone. Morrison wins.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

some one please put the list back up thanks


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michael Cole
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Vickie Guerrero is gone.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Michael Cole is gone


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Michelle McCool
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

CM Punk's out.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Mike Knox
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Michelle McCool is gone


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

hey im fixing to start another battle royal that will be huge. It will have anyone that I have ever heard of in the wrestling business. Legends, future stars, women, ring announcers, announcers, referees, etc.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

randyorko said:


> hey im fixing to start another battle royal that will be huge. It will have anyone that I have ever heard of in the wrestling business. Legends, future stars, women, ring announcers, announcers, referees, etc.


why whats wrong with this one?


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

nothing but this one is going to be huge i mean really huge. its going to have stars from all over past and present. it will also take a long time to do so it will give us something to do. i should have it up by tomorrow or sunday. See this one is mainly just TNA and WWE. The one im doing is WWE, TNA, ROH, Japan, Mexico,and also has legends from way way back in the day.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Great Khali
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Mike Knox is gone


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

The Great Khali is out.


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal
Zack Ryder

Rory McAllister is out


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

just to let everyone know my battle royal that i was going to do will be pushed back a few days b/c of computer problems. Hope to have it up by Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

just add to this one dont understand why you have to make a new one though.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/442182-new-over-top-battle-royal.html

heres my battle royal


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shannon Moore
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal



Zack Ryder is out


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Robbie McAllister
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Shannon Moore is gone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Lilian Garcia
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Robbie McAllister is gone


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Lilian Garcia is gone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Justin Roberts
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is gone


----------



## TeamOrtonL (Jan 25, 2009)

AJ Styles
Alex Shelley
Armando Estrada
Ashley
Awesome Kong
Balls Mahoney
Batista
Beth Phoenix
Big Daddy V
Bobby Lashley
Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
Candice
Carlito
Charlie Haas
Chavo Guerrero
Cherry
Chris Harris
Chris Jericho
Chuck Palumbo
Cody Rhodes
Curt Hawkins
Dave Taylor
Deuce
DH Smith
Domino
Drew McIntyre
Edge
Elijah Burke
Festus
Finlay
Funaki
Gail Kim
Gregory Helms
Hardcore Holly
Hornswoggle
James Storm
Jamie Noble
Jay Lethal
JBL
Jeff Hardy
Jerry Lawler
Jesse
Jillian
Jim Ross
Jimmy Wang Yang
Joey Styles
John Cena
John Morrison
Jonathan Coachman
Kane
Kaz
Kelly Kelly
Kenny Dykstra
Kevin Nash
Kevin Thorn
Kurt Angle
Lance Cade
Layla
Lena Yada
Maria
Mark Henry
Maryse
Matt Hardy
Matt Striker
Melina
Mickie James
Montel Vontavious Porter
Mr. Kennedy
Mr. McMahon
Nunzio
Paul London
Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Ric Flair
Samoa Joe
Santino Marella
Scott Stiener
Shawn Michaels
Scott Hall
Shelton Benjamin
Snitsky
Sonjay Dutt
Stevie Richards
Stone Cold
Super Crazy
Tazz
The Miz
Theodore Long
Todd Grisham
Tommy Dreamer
Tony Chimel
Torrie Wilson
Trevor Murdoch
Triple H
Umaga
Undertaker
Val Venis
Victoria
William Regal

Justin Roberts is gone


----------

